#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > ORGANISATIE FORUM >  >  Eigen bedrijf beginnen!

## jeroen01

Hallo allemaal! 

Ik wil heel graag aan het begin van 2010 een eigen bedrijf gaan starten in de licht/geluid branche. Ik heb inmiddels 6 jaar ervaring in vooral musicals en grotere schoolfeesten. Daarnaast ook een aantal keer stage gelopen bij Eyeworks. 

Graag wil ik een bedrijf wat zich richt op het verzorgen van uiteenlopende faciliteiten zoals: losse verhuur, karaokefeesten, bedrijfsfeesten, bedrijfsfaciliteiten (versterking, beamer, LCD etc..) bruiloften, kleine tot middelgrote optredens etc... 

Daarvoor heb ik natuurlijk wel wat apparatuur nodig. Om niet te veel risico te nemen in één keer, heb ik ervoor gekozen om niet heel hoog te beginnen qua budget. Hieronder een lijst van wat ik denk aan te schaffen:

microfoons: (microfoons voor instrumenten nog niet meegerekend)
4xOmnitronic DR-1000 (ontvanger)
4xSennheiser EW135 G3
2x2xShure Combi: SLX BETA87A Set
2xShure Combi: SLX BETA SM58 Set (meerdere types omdat ik klanten alternatieven wil bieden)
4xOmnitronic TM-1000 (zender)
4xOmnitronic EHS-110 (huidkleurige mic voor presentaties en losse verhuur)
4xOmnitronic LS-1000 (indien bovenstaande niet gewenst door opdrachtgever)
6xBehringer*ULTRAVOICE XM8500 (goede ervaring mee, als budget alternatief voor de SM58 van shure)

geluid versterking:
4x Behringer E1220A active monitor (voor presentaties/kleine dingen)
4xB1800X PRO
4x B1520 PRO
2xEuropower EPX2000 (behringer) (voor de B1520's)
2xEuropower EPX3000 (voor de B1800FX's)
2xDCX2496 behringer (crossover)

mengtafels geluid
1xEurodesk SX3242FX (voor grootschalige dingen)
1xBehringer XENYX 1622FX (kleine projecten)
1xBehringer VMX 1000 (feesten en DJ)
2xomnitronic DM-1050 (als alternatief voor pioneer CDJ)

lampen (statisch en effectlicht)
9x Eurolite*T300/500F (basislicht statisch)
1xJEM ZR24/7 DMX hazer 900W
1xEurolite*LED FX-250 RGBW DMX (leuk effect: budget projecten)
2xAmerican DJ LED Vision (zie bovenstaand)
1xEurolite*NB-40 ICE
1xEurolite*N-110
1xDMX strobe set 1 (PLS)
4xELD*Sunstrip DMX (blinders)
2xJH DEAL - LED Par 56 set (16 led parren totaal, met sturing los te verhuren)
2xLaserworld*EL-40G DMX 
6xShowtec Phantom 250 CMY Wash
4xShowtec Phantom 250 Spot
4xMartin Mania SCX 500

sturing (DMX)
1xEurolite*Board 10-ST 
1xEurolite DMX Scene Setter (voor makkelijk licht neerzetten)
1xBotex*UP-1 (voor enkel spotje op bijv. DJ)
2xBotex T4 (voor spots)
1xDVC2 ECO 512 (daslight icm laptop) (makkelijk te bedienen en prima voor bovenstaand lichtaparatuur)

truss
1xEurotruss FD33 vierkant (5x5 meter) (voor middelgrote feesten)
2xEurotruss/American DJ truss brug 3 (bax-shop) (aanvulling grotere feesten of bij iets groter budget)
1xEurolite Show Stand II (voor "budget" projecten)

beeld
1xAcer P1265 Beamer
2xDVD speler met VGA out
1xkaraoke DVD's diversen
2xSamsung LE-22B650 LCD


hierbij heb ik ongeveer 2000 - 3000 euro gerekend voor flightcases. Daar komen nog andere dingen bij als reservelampen, promotiemateriaal, beveiliging (zekeringen, stealcables) etc....

Hiervoor is als ik kijk naar de prijzen op internet in totaal zo'n 35.000 euro voor
nodig. Maar dmv offertes zal de prijs voor bovenstaande apparatuurlijst wel minder zijn. 

Graag wil ik jullie mening over bovenstaande keuzes voor dit beginnend bedrijf. En ook wil ik graag weten welke kritiek of tips jullie voor me hebben!

bedankt alvast voor de moeite!

Jeroen

----------


## AH

Ik zou de lijst voor meer dan de helft inkorten, en dan voor betere merken kiezen.
Succes,

----------


## laserguy

> Ik zou de lijst voor meer dan de helft inkorten, en dan voor betere merken kiezen.



Verwoordt precies wat ik dacht tijdens het overlopen van de lijst. Let ook op de nuance: er staat wel degelijk: "voor MEER dan de helft".

----------


## showband

en ik zou zeker voor een ding tegelijk kiezen.
geluid, of licht, of DJ, of....

En in het begin alleen een serieuze gereedschapskist en administratie opzetten.

Als je zonder de kosten te maken jezelf niet kunt verhuren dan hoeven de spullen ook niet.

denk "nieuw" denk "in mijn regio nog niet te huur"

Begin bijvoorbeeld met een goede goedkope bus een "ik zet die afhaalset voor U neer en sluit hem voor u aan" service. oid.
Dan plaats je jezelf gelijk in het topsegment terwijl je kan leunen op serviceapparaten van grote dry-hire bedrijven.
Even als voorbeeld.  :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

Zeker als je losse verhuur gaat doen moet je voor degelijk gaan.
Behringer spul is wel leuk hobbyspul maar daar kun je ook geen serieuze huurprijzen voor vragen. Begin bijvoorbeeld met alleen een lichtset met wat truss materiaal en ga een samenwerking aan met een geluidsverhuur bedrijfje.
Dan kun je beter materiaal aanschaffen, betere prijzen rekenen, je wordt minder vaak met storingen geconfronteerd en bouwt dus ook een betere reputatie op.

----------


## jaksev

Kijk maar goed uit met die "vervangers" van bv. de sm58. 

Ik snap het goed dat je zo laag wilt beginnen, of ja laag, hoe moet je dat zeggen, een beetje bij de B-merken beginnen. Bespaart heel veel kosten. Maar houd goed in je achterhoofd dat het B-merken zijn. 

Ik denk dat, dat geluidsetje het op lage volumes prima doet, alleen veel gaat vervormen naar mate het harder gaat. En dat je het misschien eerder kapot draait.

En je mic`s, gooi maar eens een sm58 door de zaal of een namaak nep sm58. dan kun je die namaak nep sm58 weg gooien en die sm58 kun je nog een keer gooien. Niet dat je dat gaat doen maar een zanger kan wel is iets laten vallen. En ja die draadloze omnitronic het zelfde verhaal. ik heb er geen ervaring mee, maar ik denk dat dat ook niet alles is.

Kwa licht heb je wel goede keuze`s, die showtec spotjes en washes, doen het zeer goed. Heb ze vaker gezien, zien er zeer leuk uit voor de prijs. En ja mensen met ervaring zeggen wel ja als je die mee neemt op een klus dan moet je minstens 2 reserve meenemen, dat klopt wel, mja dan moet je al gelijk bij robe of martin spots/washes beginnen. dat vind ik wel iets te overdreven.

Ik zou is goed na denken over je keuze mic`s, en geluidset, de rest ziet er wel leuk uit

----------


## kokkie

Met deze apperatuur kan je de bedrijfsfeesten, bedrijfsfaciliteiten en middelgrote optredens wel vergeten en ga je de gemiddelde hobbyist niet ontstijgen in kwaliteit. 
Maar aangezien jij winst moet maken, omdat je een bedrijf bent, zullen jou prijzen dus te hoog liggen. 

Ben benieuwd naar je marktonderzoek en je ondernemersplan. Of heb je dit nog niet?

----------


## jeroen01

Hey allemaal! 

Bedankt voor alle reacties tot zover.... 
Ik wil wel mijn huidige plan (dus combinatie licht/geluid) voortzetten. Met jullie kritiek heb ik echter wel wat gedaan:

de microfoons heb ik nu als volgt begroot:
Sennheiser EW135 G3	Handheld + ontvanger	4
Sennheiser EW112 G3	draadloze zender	4
Quattro CM-630 Headworn	Huidkleurige microfoon	4
Sennheiser MKE40	Laveliermicrofoon voor zender	4
Shure SM58	vaste microfoon (zang/instrument)	4

(de SM58/Beta87a wireless zijn wat mij betreft toch niet nodig in dit stadium, deze staan over 1 jaar op de begroting)

Wat betreft de Behringer set: Ik heb zelf met een vergelijkbare behringerset gewerkt voor ongeveer 4 jaar. Ik ben juist erg tevreden over deze sets. Ze klinken mooi helder en hebben een prima vermogen....

Daarnaast vind ik inderdaad de showtec movingheads best wel goed om mee te starten. Ze zullen misschien wat eerder stuk zijn maar robe of martin headjes zou echt te duur zijn voor mijn budget. 

Bij het licht heb ik de effecten van american DJ voorlopig even laten vallen. Ik ga eerst eens verder kijken voor wat duurdere/betere effecten. Leuke suggesties iemand???

Daarnaast heb ik inderdaad een bedrijfsplan, of tenminste een begin ermee. De regio waarin ik zit: brielle, oostvoorne, rockanje, spijkenisse en hellevoetsluis is voor mij gunstig. Vooral in brielle en hellevoetsluis zijn veel bedrijven gevestigd en er zijn relatief weinig nabije concurrenten. Ook in spijkenisse (grotere plaats) zijn wel wat concurrenten maar niet om echt zorgen om te moeten maken. Daarnaast heb ik in bussum/hilversum redelijk wat connecties waardoor ik daar al toezeggingen heb voor meedere grote feesten (900 man) per jaar. 

Ik wil dus met dit bedrijf zorgen dat bedrijven en particulieren uit een groot aantal diensten kunnen kiezen. Door zo aan hun wensen te voldoen kun je je beter binden aan de klant (is mijn ervaring)

Als iemand nog tips heeft voor eventueel lichteffecten of andere tips, graag!

----------


## @lex

Mag ik vragen waar je je startkapitaal vandaan gaat halen?

@lex

----------


## geenstijl21

Om al deze set's te gebruiken heb je dit ook nog nodig:

- Lichtmulti's + break out's
- Stroomverdelers
- Krachtstroomverloopjes
- 220V verlengkabel + haspels + verdeelsloffen
- XLR 3p verleng + heel veel verloopjes
- Videobekabeling + heel veel verloopjes (VGA, RGBHV etc)
- Videoverdelers
- Microfoonstandaards + lspstandaards
- Beamer standaards, projectietafels
- Powerpoint afstandsbediening is een must
- Previewmonitor
- Een fatsoenlijke "theaterlamp" zie ik niet staan. Om een podium mee uit te lichten
- Vloerkruisjes, scaf klemmen oftewel grip
- Voorraad kleurenfilters
- Backdrops en doeken, scheurdoek, afrokdoek
- Multikabel systeem t.b.v band
- DB meter
- Verschillende monitors voor de band of DJ

Ik vind je begroting te krap!


En denk ook aan spare parts! En daarmee bedoel ik onderdelen t.b.v apparaten en ook fatsoenlijk gereedschap om een simpele reparatie uit te voeren...

En 2000 - 3000 euro is te weinig voor flightcases...

Mijn tip: begin als evenemetenten organisator en huur eerst de spulletjes in bij verhuurbedrijven. De prijzen liggen erg laag bij de grote jongens! Na verloop van tijd koop je vanzelf de A merken en ga je over tot verhuurbedrijf.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Mag ik vragen waar je je startkapitaal vandaan gaat halen?
> 
> @lex



Daar was ik ook even benieuwd naar. 35K heeft niet iedereen zo maar op zijn bankrekening staan, en als je het wil gaan lenen mag je toch een behoorlijk goed verhaal gaan doen bij een bank (inclusief goed ondernemersplan) om het geld zomaar in de handen te krijgen. Plus, je moet er dan wel zeker van zijn dat je het binnen een aantal jaren weer terugverdiend hebt. 

In zo'n situatie zou ik me al helemaal niet blindstaren op kwantiteit (veel spullen en veelzijdigheid) maar op kwaliteit, zorg dat je die 35000 euro uitgeeft aan een A-merk geluidsset en eventueel een set die goed inzetbaar is voor presentaties, en laat het 'speelgoed' aan lichteffecten voorlopig voor wat het is. Wil een klant dat, dan is dat nog altijd zonder problemen uit te besteden.

Ik zit zelf in de situatie dat ik met wat spaargeld begonnen ben en elke keer wat bijkoop. Het voordeel hierin is dat ik nul schulden heb, dus ik heb in principe weinig te verliezen. En ja, dan begin je misschien ooit met een paar DAP kastjes en een Gemini versterker, maar in de loop van tijd wordt het toch allemaal vervangen door A-merk spul. (Het eerste op mijn boodschappenlijst zijn bijvoorbeeld een setje Crest amps.)
Ik ben met opzet klein begonnen omdat ik het met name leuk vind om te doen, en als ik grotere klussen aanneem dan zitten er genoeg leveranciers in de buurt aan wie ik dry-hire uit kan besteden. 

In principe kun je, zoals Showband zegt, met een goeie gereedschapkist en een beetje grote mond al aan de slag als licht/geluidstech. Je verhuurt je eigen expertise, sinds je met verhuren van apparatuur eigenlijk vaak dertien in een dozijn bent.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Daar was ik ook even benieuwd naar. 35K heeft niet iedereen zo maar op zijn bankrekening staan, en als je het wil gaan lenen mag je toch een behoorlijk goed verhaal gaan doen bij een bank (inclusief goed ondernemersplan) om het geld zomaar in de handen te krijgen. Plus, je moet er dan wel zeker van zijn dat je het binnen een aantal jaren weer terugverdiend hebt. 
> 
> In zo'n situatie zou ik me al helemaal niet blindstaren op kwantiteit (veel spullen en veelzijdigheid) maar op kwaliteit, zorg dat je die 35000 euro uitgeeft aan een A-merk geluidsset en eventueel een set die goed inzetbaar is voor presentaties, en laat het 'speelgoed' aan lichteffecten voorlopig voor wat het is. Wil een klant dat, dan is dat nog altijd zonder problemen uit te besteden.
> 
> Ik zit zelf in de situatie dat ik met wat spaargeld begonnen ben en elke keer wat bijkoop. Het voordeel hierin is dat ik nul schulden heb, dus ik heb in principe weinig te verliezen. En ja, dan begin je misschien ooit met een paar DAP kastjes en een Gemini versterker, maar in de loop van tijd wordt het toch allemaal vervangen door A-merk spul. (Het eerste op mijn boodschappenlijst zijn bijvoorbeeld een setje Crest amps.)
> Ik ben met opzet klein begonnen omdat ik het met name leuk vind om te doen, en als ik grotere klussen aanneem dan zitten er genoeg leveranciers in de buurt aan wie ik dry-hire uit kan besteden. 
> 
> In principe kun je, zoals Showband zegt, met een goeie gereedschapkist en een beetje grote mond al aan de slag als licht/geluidstech. Je verhuurt je eigen expertise, sinds je met verhuren van apparatuur eigenlijk vaak dertien in een dozijn bent.



als ik 35K moest investeren ging ik er voor zorgen dat ik er doordeweeks mn geld mee kon verdienen. De geluids en lichthandel is leuk voor t weekend, maar dan moet je in 2 dagen de kost verdienen. Als er een dag uitvalt gaat je inkomen met 50% naar beneden...............

----------


## vasco

Ik ben nu ongeveer tien jaar bezig en heb gedurende de eerste vijf jaar alleen gereedschap, wat goede microfoons en microfoonstatieven gekocht en een mooie microfoonkist. De rest huurde ik gewoon in.

Ben ondertussen in het bezit van een eigen analoge- en digitale mengtafel inclusief multikabel, een klein effectenrack  en een kabelkist vol met allerhande kabels en verloopjes. Dit is door de laatste jaren heen gekocht d.m.v. sparen. Versterkers, speakers, extra randapparatuur, etc. huur ik nogsteeds in.

Werkt prima en heb hierdoor geen leningen/schulden op mijn naam staan. Daarnaast probeer ik niet licht, geluid en video te doen. Weet wel iets over licht- en videotechniek maar niet genoeg om daar een klus mee te doen. Ik doe alleen maar geluid.

----------


## AJB

Je moet een plan maken beste topic-starter, een degelijk plan. Hierin moet je niet alleen een setje (with all do respect: ROMMEL) samenstellen, maar vooral ook een "terug-verdien-plan".


Standaard werkt het als volgt:

Netto Aanschafprijs : 40 = bruto dagprijs.
Personeel standaard:  250,- p.dag (basis technicus)
Transport: 0,26 p.km
Onkosten: 5% van je totale klusprijs materiaal
Flightcases stelregel bij nieuwe aanschaf: materiaal x 1,25 (o.t. een vierde van je materiaal optellen voor de flightcases!)

Dit samengevoegd kom je tot het volgende:
35000 : 40 = 875,- p.dag
Gemiddeld transport: 200 km = 52,-
Jij + je maatje: 500,-
Totaal: 1427
Onkosten: 1427 x 1,05 = afgerond 1500,- excl. 19% BTW

Ik denk dat er erg wenig mensen zijn die 1500 euro gaan lappen voor een setje Behringer meuk!

Begin lekker met een goed geluidssetje en een degelijke bus. Verhuur jezelf aan bandjes, lever wat PA en huur de rest bij.

Zorg dat je qua merken, bekabeling en infra rekening houdt met je collega verhuurders of bijv. een Ampco, Riggingbox of Flashlight norm.

Suc7...

PS : misschien eens een bezoekje KvK?

----------


## Watt Xtra

AJB, ik ben het gedeeltelijk idd eens met jouw berekening, alhoewel er een aantal kosten vaak echt niet zo 1 op 1 worden doorberekend.

Lees ik echter het lijstje van de topic starter en kijk even naar zijn eerdere posts dan zet ik er wederom weer een groot vraagteken bij, hoe serieus moeten we dit gaan nemen?

A meneer zit nog op school of is er net vanaf
B meneer heeft wel 6 jaar ervaring.... maar vraagt 3 jaar terug wat ie aan speakers moet kopen, en heeft vervolgens wat behringer en omnitronic spullen.
C 35.000 euro is een hoop geld dat je niet zomaar even uitgeeft. Ook al heb je het wel, een normaal denkend mens zal hier verstandig mee om willen gaan.
35.000 euro en omnitronic en behringer is niet verstandig..  :Big Grin: 
D ieder normaal persoon begint niet in het wilde weg met een complete set te kopen! Is hier al meerdere keren aangegeven, de een begint met een mixer en microfoons, de ander met een stel lampen en wapper effecten.
E op basis van wat ik van de TS lees, trek ik de conclusie dat het bedrijfje niet lang zal stand houden!

Geen idee van wat de markt vraagt, geen idee wat hij moet aanschaffen, geen idee wat er komt kijken bij het runnen van een bedrijfje, geen idee wat hij nu zelf wil.

to TS: je lijstje is zo dat het van allemaal net niets is!

----------


## AJB

Mijn berekeningen zijn gewoon marktconform en zullen in detail soms afwijken per bedrijf.

De 35000 is toevallig precies het bedrag van een microkrediet. Mogelijk dat topicstarter denkt op die manier "eenvoudig" een bedrijf te beginnen.

Geen last van inzicht in bedrijfskunde, dus een succes gaat het bij voorbaat al niet worden...

----------


## djspeakertje

_C 35.000 euro is een hoop geld dat je niet zomaar even uitgeeft. Ook al heb je het wel, een normaal denkend mens zal hier verstandig mee om willen gaan._
_35.000 euro en omnitronic en behringer is niet verstandig.._ 



Ik vind het ten eerste al niet verstandig van de ts dat hij meteen alles in een keer wil, zelf ben ik dertien(bijna 14) en heb een kleine week terug (het is nu 26 mei) mijn allereerste setje gekocht, 2*LEM T400 en 1*LEM Procon 1000 Plus. 
Maar voordat ik de 1000 euro bij elkaar had die het kosten moest (aanbieding op de speakers) heb ik wel eerst 2 jaar door de regen gelopen met m'n krantjes.
Ik denk dan ook dat je het geld voor zoiets niet even moet lenen, maar van de grond af aan moet beginnen, zodat je hard hebt gewerkt en weet wat je uitgeeft, in plaats van hopen dat je je lening terug kan betalen. En ik voorspel dat dat met deze behringer meuk zeker niet gaat lukken (zie de berekening van AJB!).
Als je toch gaat beginnen, lees dan alle adviezen in dit draadje nog eens goed door: 

Focus op 1 gebied in plaats van alles tegelijk (ik wil bijv. eerst geluid)
Kort de lijst voor meer dan de helft in en zet er fatsoenlijke merken neer! (ik citeer AJB: _Ik denk dat er erg weinig mensen zijn die 1500 euro gaan lappen voor een setje Behringer meuk!)_

Ook ************** heeft een goede reden om er niet aan te beginnen: 

_Als ik 35K moest investeren ging ik er voor zorgen dat ik er doordeweeks mn geld mee kon verdienen. De geluids en lichthandel is leuk voor t weekend, maar dan moet je in 2 dagen de kost verdienen. Als er een dag uitvalt gaat je inkomen met 50% naar beneden..............._


Ik kan je niets verbieden, maar denk er heel erg goed over na!

Daan

----------


## drummerke

Hey, 

Met de TS verlanglijstje ben ik het ook niet eens (teveel minderwaardige artikelen).
Maar ik vind de berekeningen toch ook iets te kortzichtig. Ik zou graag wat meer info willen. 
Ikzelf ben zelfstandige in bijberoep (geluid - versterking van bandjes in caffee en kleine zaaltjes). Zit momenteel ongeveer aan 8.000 aanschaf van materiaal (Mackie, db-technologies, shure, akg, tascam digitale mixer..etc). Ik ben al lang op zoek naar een eerlijke prijs die ik zou kunne vragen.  Als ik jouw rekensommetje zou toepassen :s vrees ik dat ik iedere dag voor mezelf DJ zal mogen spelen.  

Enige advies voor TS, koop minder materiaal, maar materiaal van een gevestigde waarde en merken.

Greets

----------


## AJB

Mijn berekeningen zijn volkomen reeel en standaard in de wereld van professioneel licht en geluid. Wat jou er nooit van moet weerhouden om korting te geven of je prijs aan te passen: ieder z'n handel toch?

De 1:40 norm is een beetje afkomstig van de Flashlight hoek, maar vergis je daar ook niet in de langdurige verhuur. Staffels zijn een van de meest onderschatte onderdelen van lange-termijn afspraken. Een jaar verhuur is vaak maar 40 x de dagprijs. Laat dat nou precies het idee zijn achter een investering! Break-even na een jaar, en dan geld verdienen...

Er zijn zoveel zaken die meespelen bij het begrip "investeren", die te complex zijn en bovendien losstaan van de PA-wereld, om hier individueel te behandelen. Indien mensen een specifieke vraag hebben kunnen ze dan betere even mailen. Nogmaals: ook bedrijfskunde is een vak apart.

----------


## Watt Xtra

Arvid:

Ik doel ook meer op het idee dat hij niet elke keer zijn spulletjes allemaal meeneemt. Nu lijkt het net of hij per verhuur klus zn 1500 euro moet vragen.  Ik ben het nog steeds eens met het idee dat het lijstje niet snel verhuurt zal worden als complete productie.  :Big Grin: 

Tevens zal de berekening niet opgaan bij losse verhuur, aanschafprijs  :40, amprackje 3weg met labjes zou dan al snel richting de 250 euro gaan per dag. 

Maar bedrijfskunde is inderdaad een vak apart, zijn studies voor zowel MBO als ook HBO, duren gemiddeld toch wel 4 jaar, (  :Big Grin:  ik ga ervan uit dat ik volgende week een goede presentatie neerzet en mij afgestudeerde Small Business mag noemen)

Om goede prijzen te maken voor je verhuur zijn tal van aspecten aan de orde, niet alleen de marktconform prijzen, maar ook wat wil je zelf verdienen, wat doet de concurrentie, heb je uitsluitend nieuw materiaal of is het al wat jaartjes oud,  enz enz.

We hebben echter nog niets vernomen van de TS, misschien maar eens afwachten naar zijn reactie.

----------


## DMiXed

het voorbeeld wat het kortste bij is voor mij: meself...
ben ook maar een stom mannetje van 15 met een multimeter,
een grote bek en een eigen hobby setje (eerst ook van die hobbybobbie meuk :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) maar nu ook al bijna een allen&heath mixertje en mackiesetje...
afgelopen week met een Sound Projects weggeweest...
_genoeg over mij..._
wat ik bedoel, begin gwoon klein, en met goede apparatuur (zoals al meerdere malen gezegd de A-merken) en bouw zo je contacten op en relaties met potentieële klanten... goed je best doen, je inzetten, beetje naam maken... je weet wel :Wink:  Maar ga niet voor tienduizenden aan meuk aankopen, daar berijk je geen zak mee. leuk voor de slaapkamerdisco, niet voor t echte werk, mijn advies, denk nog eens goed na wat je aanschaft, ga eens polsen bij (collega) bedrijven wat hun advies is, ga de grotere winkels langs, en kijk wat zij zeggen, daar kan je misschien nog heel veel van leren! Ben zelf ook pas drie jaartjes, nee 2 ofzo, echt serieus met mn hobby bezig, maar heb t zelf ook gemerkt, werk gwoon goed, zet kwaliteit neer, en heb er plezier in, dan kom je de 'big boys' nog wel tegen, en wordt jij misschien zelf ook zo'n big boy!

_zo, genoeg verteld...huiswerk maken xD_

----------


## vasco

> We hebben echter nog niets vernomen van de TS, misschien maar eens afwachten naar zijn reactie.



Die had hij dan gisterenavond mooi kunnen geven want toen is hij hier online geweest zag ik. Misschien is hij na het lezen hier toch wel geschrokken van wat er allemaal bij komt kijken.

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Die had hij dan gisterenavond mooi kunnen geven want toen is hij hier online geweest zag ik. Misschien is hij na het lezen hier toch wel geschrokken van wat er allemaal bij komt kijken.



Begint idd weer te lijken op een loos topic... Ik wil nog niemand veroordelen maar misschien dat er ingezien is dat 30.000 euro toch wel veel geld is.. en de rekening dat niet toelaat  :Big Grin:

----------


## jeroen01

> Die had hij dan gisterenavond mooi kunnen geven want toen is hij hier online geweest zag ik. Misschien is hij na het lezen hier toch wel geschrokken van wat er allemaal bij komt kijken.



Nou geschrokken ben ik niet hoor! Ik was alleen zo stom om te vergeten dat hier de pagina's niet doorlopen. Ik heb dus net pas alle reacties op pagina 2 & 3 gelezen. 

Ik snap van de meesten de reactie wel. Maar toch ben ik het er niet mee-eens dat de behringers sets zo worden afgekraakt. Ik heb meerdere van dat soort sets gehoord en met bijvoorbeeld verschillende professionele muziekscholen samengewerkt. Hun geluidstechnici zijn ook best te spreken van deze sets. (daarnaast is ook wat je aan bekabeling eraanhangt van belang!)

Daarnaast heb ik omnitronic niet meer in mijn huidige lijstje staan.

De reden dat ik alles zelf wil doen (dus licht/geluid) is omdat ik flexibel wil zijn. Gewoon een bedrijf dat een uur van te voren op kan bellen voor wat extra's... Dat is wat ik ook met het bedrijf wil gaan uitstralen. 

Dat wil niet zeggen dat ik het helemaal niet met jullie eens ben. Er zijn producten, vooral bij licht in het lijstje wat eigenlijk vervangen moet worden voor grotere en betere merken.

Mijn insteek is ook niet om de top van markt te worden. Nogmaals, in deze omgeving is er weinig van dit soort bedrijven die in de buurt zijn gevestigd. Ik heb met andere ondernemers die ik ken uit de buurt gesproken. Ze hebben verteld dat een persoonlijke benadering van een lokaal bedrijf erg een succesvol concept is voor deze omgeving.

Daarnaast moet wat mij betreft de prijs voor een leuke, goed verzorgde avond geen 1500 euro zijn. Door voor een aantal B-merken te kiezen en dus een groter assortiment, en minder grote basisinvestering wil ik de prijs lager kunnen leggen. Daardoor zijn zeker in deze omgeving veel meer mogelijkheden.

Het concept van het bedrijf is dus: Flexibel en goede kwaliteit voor een lage prijs ("goede" wil dus zeggen, niet willen tippen aan bijv flashlight ed. maar goed in de zin van netjes, gemiddelde (hoogwaardige) kwaliteit)

Ik ga de komende maanden verder met het ontwikkelen van mijn project. Met onderandere gesprekken bij de bank, KVK en ook een goed marktonderzoek wil ik meer kijken naar de mogelijkheden die deze markt te bieden heeft. 

Verder neem ik ook al jullie kritiek mee in mijn beslissingen en ben ik alleen maar blij met elke reactie die ik hier krijg.  Morgen zal ik mijn huidige productenlijst posten zodat jullie een beter overzicht krijgen van wat ik nu veranderd heb, dan kunnen jullie weer iets meer kritiek geven over de stand van zaken, nu......

----------


## Nit-Wit

Mijn advies: ga voor merken en types die makkelijk cross rental zijn.
heb je een keer een grotere productie die je niet compleet met eigen materiaal kunt voorzien dan sta je niet moeilijk te doen omdat je ingehuurde alternatief toch net iets meer kennis verreist dan jij dacht toen je hem in ging huren.

bijkomend voordeel kan zijn dat je conculega's nog bij jou gaan inhuren omdat ze "hetzelfde" hebben als jou.

succes!

----------


## Draad

@ts

Ben ff benieuwd wat je onder "bekabeling" verstaat, en wat volgens jou goed is.

----------


## jeroen01

> @ts
> 
> Ben ff benieuwd wat je onder "bekabeling" verstaat, en wat volgens jou goed is.



Daarmee bedoel ik goede neutrik pluggen en goede, duurzame kabels in plaats van omnitronic meuk. Dit tast echt de kwaliteit van je geluid aan!

----------


## Noobie

> Daarmee bedoel ik goede neutrik pluggen en goede, duurzame kabels in plaats van omnitronic meuk. Dit tast echt de kwaliteit van je geluid aan!



  Zie impedantie topic.... http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/techniek/22678-impedantie-wat-het-nou-eigenlijk.html

----------


## Watt Xtra

> Daarmee bedoel ik goede neutrik pluggen en goede, duurzame kabels in plaats van omnitronic meuk. Dit tast echt de kwaliteit van je geluid aan!



Volgens mij moet jij eerst nog heel veel leren voordat je een bedrijfje moet beginnen. Er zit zeker verschil in een goede Klotz kabel met neutrik pluggen en een chinees omnitronic of ander oostblok land kabel. 

Echter wanneer ik een "xlr touw" neem van goede kwaliteit of eentje uit china en speel over dezelfde set met dezelfde mic dan ga jij of een ander geen verschil horen!! 

Je gaat wel verschil merken, zeker wanneer je die "touwtjes" 5 keer oprolt! 
De een gaat nog net zo soepel en zonder problemen een 6de keer te gebruiken, de ander is net een wortel kabel geworden en moet je eerst met de soldeerbout bij.   :Big Grin:

----------


## geenstijl21

Beste Jeroen.... om mij heen investeren mensen het veelvoud van dit soort bedragen, die nemen daardoor een ingecalculeerd risico. Wat ik daarna zie is: ze verdienen opeens heel erg veel geld (ze hebben een ingecalculeerd risico genomen en het pakt erg goed uit) of "het bloed dood" de investering was niet erg optimaal, maar de kennis en ervaring die ze daarna hebben opgedaan is van een erg grote waarde. 

Wat voor de ene veel geld is, is voor de ander weinig.....daar wil ik het niet over hebben.

Maar zo te horen ben je nog jong en wat is 30.000 euro op een mensenleven. Ga uit van 4% rente, ach 1200 euro per jaar en een hele ervaring rijker. Die ervaring is onbetaalbaar en daar heb je als het goed is de rest van je leven nog wat aan.

Succes!

----------


## rolanddeg

In mijn geluidscarrière heb ik veel, heel veel bedrijven failliet zien gaan. En dan bedoel ik FAILLIET! in die zin van het woord. Mensen die op deze zelfde wijze zijn gestart: ik wil organisatoren blij maken met spulletjes, en die kom ik dus brengen! Het hoeft niet veel te kosten want we vinden het allebei leuk, en dan zijn we toch vriendjes?

35.000 euro is veel geld. Meer geld dan de meeste mensen mensen in een jaar verdienen! Het risico van zo'n investering is dus serieus groot.

Toen ik een tijdje bezig was als geluidstech was, werd ik al diverse keren benaderd door verschillende partijen of ik ook complete geluidssets kon regelen, meer dan alleen ikke. Uhh ja... kan wel? Hier heb je het telefoonnummer van verhuurbedrijf X, dan moet je om deze apparatuur vragen!

Niet leuk: je klant stond alsnog van alles te regelen terwijl dat helemaal zijn vraag niet was. Misschien toch maar apparatuur gaan aanschaffen? In die tijd was ik al een beetje aan het rommelen met festivals enzo, dus om meteen maar 2x Midas H2000 + een V-Dosc systeem aan te schaffen stond mijn portemonnee ook niet helemaal toe! Er moest dus een oplossing komen voor dit probleem. Ideale situatie: zelf €0,- aan investering doen en toch geld verdienen met apparatuur. 

Ideale situaties komen je niet aanwaaien, die moet je zelf creeëren! Wat heb ik gedaan: 
bij verhuurbedrijf X kenden ze me intussen wel, omdat ik al die klanten had aangedragen. 1 telefoontje naar die toko voor een afspraak en de volgende dag zat ik daar in het kantoor van de chef. Het probleem uitgelegd: klanten aan apparatuur helpen zonder daar op te verliezen, en dat terwijl ik m'n biertje en shag ook nodig heb enz. enz. Chefke, mag ik korting bij jou krijgen?  Zijn antwoord was: tuurlijk jongen, ik geloof er wel in dat jij nog meer klanten gaat binnen halen, bij deze zeg ik jou 25% korting toe op alles wat je bij mij huurt!

Festivalletje voor zo'n 5000 man: aan het einde van de rit staat er ergens rond de 2000 euro op mn bankrekening + nog m'n eigen dagloon * 2 dagen. Rond de 2500 euro verdient in 1 weekend met een investering van €0,-. Waarom zou ik in vredesnaam gaan investeren? Er zijn genoeg mafkezen op dit forum die dit al voor jou gedaan hebben!  :Big Grin:  2 van dergelijke klusjes per maand en mij hoor je niet... Ohja, als ik in een rustige periode op vakantie ga, zonder leningen enz. achter me aan  :Smile: 

Wat ik hiermee probeer te zeggen: je bent niet de beste van de stad als je een grote investering doet. De kans dat zo'n onderneming positief uitvalt is klein, zeker in een dusdanig verzadigde markt als de licht & geluidswereld. Mijn investeringen zijn de dingen die ik écht mooi vind: een pre-amp, een goeie microfoon of een mooi stukje software. Voordat je een beetje een spannende klus kan aannemen ben je zomaar €200.000 verder. Hoeveel jaar moet je op een houtje bijten voordat je zoiets hebt terugverdiend?

----------


## renevanh

Tsja... zoiets doen er veel volgens mij.
Zelf een klein basissetje in beheer (paar duizend euro aan spul misschien) en als de klant meer wil, dan huur je bij.
Uiteraard bereken je die huur door, plus een beetje 'service' zeg maar, pure winst dus.

Zelf een drive-in setje en freelance geluidstech.
Laatst een klant die wilde dat ik een openluchtfestivalletje (nadruk op de 'tje') van licht/geluid zou voorzien, nou mijn topjes zijn leuk voor afluistering, maar that's all.

Dus ik bijhuren, doorberekenen, paar percentjes erbij voor de 'service', dagloon voor mijzelf en een tweede tech (iets met lampjes) en m'n eigen set uiteindelijk thuis gelaten.
In een dergelijke klus investeer je wat tijd, meer niet.

MAAR...
Een compleet bedrijf op een dergelijke manier runnen zonder een rooie cent te investeren kan niet. Je investeert in je kennis, je vervoer, je promotie, en vooral die kennis (en het uitbreiden daarvan) kost je veel tijd en af en toe een cursusje of workshop. Investeer je niet in je kennis maar doe je enkel hier en daar wat ervaring op, dan gaat het ooit mis. Op een gegeven moment kom je in een situatie waar je niet weet wat je moet doen, iets wat met investeren in kennis mogelijk niet nodig was geweest.
Dus: niet investeren in apparatuur is ok, maar investeer altijd in kennis. Leren == leuk!

----------


## Hansound

Zo zat ik vroeger ook te dromen over stapels boxen en rijen kisten allemaal dezelfde maat....
Geeft niks lekker verder dromen :Wink: 
En wees gerust, je bent zeker niet de enige in de branche  :EEK!:

----------


## Stoney3K

Nog een tipje: Vergeet niet de belastingaangifte (omzetbelasting) in te sturen. Ik heb het afgelopen kwartaal nul omzet gedraaid, en als je niet oplet sturen ze je zo maar een aanslag op basis van een schatting.

(Overigens is die nul euro omzet voor mij niet echt een probleem: Ik hoef mijn brood niet van de nettowinst te betalen en ik heb ook geen schulden.)

----------


## Hansound

> Nog een tipje: Vergeet niet de belastingaangifte (omzetbelasting) in te sturen. Ik heb het afgelopen kwartaal nul omzet gedraaid, en als je niet oplet sturen ze je zo maar een aanslag op basis van een schatting.
> 
> (Overigens is die nul euro omzet voor mij niet echt een probleem: Ik hoef mijn brood niet van de nettowinst te betalen en ik heb ook geen schulden.)



Zo kun je van dit forum heeel veel leren, vooral die laatste opmerking over " nul omzet die overigens geen probleem is"  spreekt boekdelen. :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Stoney3K

> ...vooral die laatste opmerking over " nul omzet die overigens geen probleem is"  spreekt boekdelen.



Ik ben dan ook pas een half jaar bezig. Het zou wat anders zijn als ik over een jaar nog steeds niks verdien, dan moet ik me toch even achter mijn oren krabben en er misschien mee stoppen. Veel bedrijven verwachten immers toch ook een KvK-inschrijving als je als freelancer aan de gang wil.

Maar ik ben de afgelopen periode veel meer bezig geweest met netwerken aan alle kanten en de laatste hand aan mijn basis-set aan het leggen, volgens mij weet je zelf net zo goed als ik dat klanten niet *zomaar* naar je toe komen.

Tuurlijk heb ik hier en daar wel setjes tegen kostprijs weggezet. Maar die factureer ik dan niet óók nog een keer via mijn eigen bedrijf, omdat ik dan alleen maar over andermans omzet belasting ga betalen.

Wees niet getreurd: Er gaan binnenkort echt wel rekeningen de deur uit naar mijn klanten toe.  :Wink: . Maar de afgelopen tijd ben ik meer aan de apparatuur en mijn eigen ervaring aan het werken, zodat ik klanten ook fatsoenlijk werk lever.

----------


## Hansound

Netwerken is altijd goed, en setjes wegzetten om ervaring op te doen ook. :Wink: 
Je hoeft je daarvoor helemaal niet te schamen !!!!~!!!!

----------

